# Waves Puigtec eqp-1a



## Greg (Aug 7, 2018)

Anyone else obsessed with this plugin? I picked it up from watching Alan Meyerson's masterclass and was blown away by the richness it can add to the lows and nice silk when you push the highs. Really great for orchestral material. Think it sounds a lot more organic than the UAD Massive Passive for stereo buses and mastering.


----------



## robgb (Aug 7, 2018)

One of my favorites.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 7, 2018)

Yep. I use it in just about every mix.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 7, 2018)

Use it on literally everything! Well worth the $29 or $49 I paid for it!


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 8, 2018)

I have so many Waves plugins I decided to go for the Softube version when it was on sale for $20. I picked it up because I was so impressed at how the free Ignite emulation of this EQ worked. I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I'm anxious to do so.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 8, 2018)

I'll sometimes also use PSP's NobleQ too.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 8, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> I'll sometimes also use PSP's NobleQ too.


I think I must have too many plugins I forget what I have. It's PSP NobleQ that I have not the softube one


----------



## FabMrT (Aug 12, 2018)

Funnily enough, I don't like Puiqtec one bit. It is ok for low end, but after comparing with some other eq's, I don't like what it does to top end. I'm not suggesting that there is anything wrong with it, it is perhaps the unit that it was modelled on had this somewhat darker top end. Aaaand I guess this is just a question of personal taste.


----------



## robgb (Aug 12, 2018)

FabMrT said:


> Funnily enough, I don't like Puiqtec one bit. It is ok for low end, but after comparing with some other eq's, I don't like what it does to top end. I'm not suggesting that there is anything wrong with it, it is perhaps the unit that it was modelled on had this somewhat darker top end. Aaaand I guess this is just a question of personal taste.


It really is personal taste, because I actually prefer a darker top end. And what it does to the low end is pretty amazing.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 12, 2018)

FabMrT said:


> Funnily enough, I don't like Puiqtec one bit. It is ok for low end, but after comparing with some other eq's, I don't like what it does to top end. I'm not suggesting that there is anything wrong with it, it is perhaps the unit that it was modelled on had this somewhat darker top end. Aaaand I guess this is just a question of personal taste.


No, it wouldn't be my choice for air or high end lift. It excels in bass & mids.


----------



## FabMrT (Aug 12, 2018)

robgb said:


> It really is personal taste, because I actually prefer a darker top end. And what it does to the low end is pretty amazing.



Yeah, it is taste thing. I don't actually like analog modelled eq:s at all. I prefer clean digital eq:s, that is when I am working ITB.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 12, 2018)

Hmmm …. I'm maybe ok for now with Maag Audio EQ2 and EQ4 ? Air is good ...
Probably can't get *@ robgb* _ 'low end' of PuigTec EQP-1A ……


----------



## macmac (Aug 12, 2018)

robgb said:


> And what it does to the low end is pretty amazing.



In particular, to the whole mix or an individual instrument?


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 12, 2018)

Greg said:


> I picked it up from watching Alan Meyerson's masterclass...



I enjoyed watching it and kept some screenshots at the time. Here's one with Alan's settings for the PuigTec EQP-1A on an AUX send for *String Longs* and *Woodwinds*:


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 12, 2018)

I prefer the Massive Passive on the master bus but I love pultecs on my group busses. Great for sorting out the mid to low. I usually play around having it before and after a multiband compressor (pro mb)...still havnt decided which way round I like more. Anyone else have an opinion on that?

-DJ


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey DJ,

From watching your work over the years, I'd encourage you to try these Tokyo Dawn Labs plugins: https://www.tokyodawn.net/tokyo-dawn-labs/

- NOVA GE (Dynamic EQ worth trying alongside the PulTec+ProMB combo)
- SlickEQ Mastering Edition (TDR's expanded take on the Massive Passive idea)
- Limiter 6 GE (one of the top 3 limiters in the market IMHO)
- Kotelnikov GE mastering compressor with its FDR mode which is a hidden gem when it comes to tonal balance.

Together they allow you to achieve that "trailer" loudness, without sacrificing the quality of the material.

They have Free versions, but the Gentlemen Editions are quite a step above and very affordable.

BTW Congrats on the new album release.

Cheers


----------



## Henu (Aug 12, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I usually play around having it before and after a multiband compressor (pro mb)...still havnt decided which way round I like more. Anyone else have an opinion on that?
> 
> -DJ



It depends what you're after. Generally, I'd tame and even out with MB first and then nudge the (now more consistent) sound somewhere with the EQ.

On topic, I'd love to love th Puigtecs more but I can't stand the harmonics of it, especially on 1-3k area.. It's just way overboard with that, if you ask me.


----------



## robgb (Aug 12, 2018)

macmac said:


> In particular, to the whole mix or an individual instrument?


Individual instrument. But I especially like what it does to vocals.


----------



## Living Fossil (Aug 13, 2018)

Henu said:


> On topic, I'd love to love th Puigtecs more but I can't stand the harmonics of it, especially on 1-3k area.. It's just way overboard with that, if you ask me.



You could try Ozone's Vintage EQ instead. AFAIR it mimics the curves of the pultecs, but doesn't add saturation, so it could be the better choice.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 14, 2018)

PuigTec and PuigChild on electric bass is remarkable.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 14, 2018)

I also have Acustica's Pultec style plugins which are excellent plus their mastering eq White2 based on WSM PEQ-2.0.


----------



## brenneisen (Aug 27, 2018)

dynamic pultec

https://klevgrand.se/products/gotoeq/


----------



## Consona (Nov 13, 2019)

Watching Alan's WW class made me interested in this too and mainly what the plugin does what other plugins don't.

Found this: (I think you can recreate this with any tweakable saturation plugin, it just adds some harmonics to the sound.)












Harmonic Plugins • HEAMUSIC


HEAMUSIC




www.heamusic.com


----------



## Consona (Nov 16, 2019)

Was researching this a bit more and it seems the main difference between the plugins and trying to emulate them with distortion is those emulations have more complicated behaviour to reflect the different treatment of different frequencies and input material that those hardware units have.

I demoed various Waves plugins and tried to match their harmonic content with Izotope Trash and Toneboosters' ReelBus 3 and 4. Kinda surprisingly PuigChild 670 compressor had the most interesting frequency spectrum, PuigTec EQs have those you cen see above (ReelBus 4 has one preset that made a nearly identical spectrum), but they have those wide eq bands that when you boost for example 60Hz the eq shelf goes to like 1kHz, and when you attenuate at 60Hz the dip is somewhere at 500Hz to 1KHz, heh.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 16, 2019)

When demoing a Pultec-type EQ, be sure to always A/B test it with the free one available, the PTEq-x by Ignite Amps. You may (or may not) save some money.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 16, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> When demoing a Pultec-type EQ, be sure to always A/B test it with the free one available, the PTEq-x by Ignite Amps. You may (or may not) save some money.



Cool advice ! 

_BTW_ ..... one trusted source speaks very highly of one perhaps not often cited ? .... Nomad Factory Pulse-Tec EQ. Pricey at full cost, but have seen promos much lower .... 









Pulse-Tec EQs


The Pulse-Tec EQs includes the legendary Pultec Mid-Range Equalizer MEQ-5 and the well known Pultec Program Equalizer EQP-1A into a single high quality plug-in, the PULSE-TEC EQs. The PulseTec EQs sections can be enabled or disabled individually or used simultaneously for full range analog...




go.nomadfactory.com


----------

